# No period yet !



## booboo40 (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm hoping someone can tell me if this is normal or not.....
I have been injecting Buserelin for the last 2 weeks and had my baseline scan yesterday. I was hoping to have come on 3 days ago, but after a couple of days of having stomach cramps I had a day or brownish spotting but no period as such.
The nurse advised me that my lining was a bit too thick but as I don't get my blood test results back until late on Monday, have been worrying what this might mean. The last ICSI I had was started with a nasal spray and I definitely had a period, but because I'm injecting this time I am not sure what is "normal."  Maybe I don't "need" to have a period before starting on the Puregon, but I guess I was expecting to have a "clear out" before starting to stimm. The nurse hasn't told me we can't go ahead with the Puregon, so maybe I'm worrying unecessarily, but if anyone can offer any reassurance, that would be great.
Thanks

Caz


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

In majority of cases you will have a bleed, you may just need to inject a few more days.

Ruth


----------



## booboo40 (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks for replying Ruth, I have had some more spotting today to maybe that wil be it. Guess I've been waiting for my usual heavy period, which may not be the case at all.
It's only 24 hours now until I need to call the clinic to see if I can start the Puregon injections, so hopefully I will be ok to go ahead.

Cheers again

Caz


----------



## dawn33 (Dec 1, 2004)

I also have same problem also on busrelin injections and was due my period on fri bu still nothing due my scan on wednesday to determine if I can start stimming however the clinic I am at wont start this stage until I have had a period its wierd how different clinics have different approaches to the same procedure. oh well good luck with your tx,

Dawn33


----------



## booboo40 (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Dawn- you're right it does a bit strange how they can vary so much. Once I've spoken with my clinic tomorrow, I'll post the outcome on here tomorrow night, just so you get an idea of what might happen.
Hope you've been ok with the Buserelin - it's not so bad once you get the hang of it is it ?
Roll on the next step though !

Good luck with your procedure too

Thanks for the message

Caz


----------



## booboo40 (Jan 11, 2005)

Just to give an update .... came on in the middle of the night on Sunday and when they said I might experience " a heavier than normal" period they were not far wrong... feels like Mother nature is having a clearout sale !
When I phoned the clinic, they were happy that I had started as my Oestrogen levels were too high and if I hadn't come on they were going to have to delay me.
So I start stimming on Puregon tomorrow with a EC date of 8.2.05 if all goes according to plan....
Dawn - let me know how your are progressing....

Take care 
caz


----------

